
Twitter suspends Chinese virologist who claimed coronavirus was made in a lab - akvadrako
https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-being/prevention-cures/516754-twitter-suspends-account-of-chinese-virologist
======
rbecker
If Twitter had been around back then, would claiming that Nariyah lied when
she falsely testified that Iraq took babies out of incubators and left them to
die [1], or that the Holodomor happened [2], also cause them to ban you? Not
the only times the official line turned out false, so it worries me when bans
expand from ridiculous claims and hate, to plausible claims as well.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nayirah_testimony](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nayirah_testimony)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial_of_the_Holodomor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial_of_the_Holodomor)
\-- _Soviet propaganda denied the famine and suppressed information about it
from its very beginning until the 1980s. It was also circulated by some
Western journalists and intellectuals. It was echoed at the time of the famine
by some prominent Western journalists, including The New York Times ' Walter
Duranty and Louis Fischer._

